# Mit was kann man Koi´s an die Oberfläche locken???



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

Hi,

meine Koi´s kommen nicht an die Oberfläche und es muss doch was geben mit dem man die Koi´s an die Oberfläche locken kann wie z.b. bestimmten futter oder __ würmer,larven irgendetwas.



Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

Morgen, 

mit Ruhe, Geduld und natürlich mit Futter. 
Nicht aber mit __ Würmer, denn die gehen unter.    




			
				Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> (P.S.: Übrigens, auch wenn's altklug klingen mag: die Mehrzahl von Koi ist ebenfalls Koi, ohne 's'   )




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

Aber man könnte es mit Seidenraupen oder Würmern versuchen wenn man sie in der hand hällt.Oder sind die für Koi nicht so geeignet.Ich habe mal gesehen das mit kleinen frischen schrimps gefüttert wird essen die Koi das gerne???


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juni 2005)

das wird nix bringen... an seidenraupen müssen sie sich er stmal gewöhnen, am Anfang werden sie die noch ausspucken, und schon gar nicht aus der Hand fressen

Das  einzige was wirklich hilft ist GEDULD

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Ich habe jetzt mal Seidenraupen gekauft und die sind verückt nach den dingern!!!Aber ich füttere nur sachte die Tierchen sind nur was zur ermunterung!!!*ODER*


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

na los füttere sie bis sie platzen......


ne im ernst komm mal wieder auf den boden zurück und habe mehr geduld....
musst ja jetzt nicht alles in den teich reinhauen was es gibt !!

jede wette das du bald schreibst "hilfe meine werte im teich stimmen nicht mehr" oder "ich habe eine algenplage"

ließ dich mal ins thema rein der rest kommt von alleine !!!

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2005)

Nein!Alos ich gucke schon ein bissen.Noch habe ich mich unter Kontrole  !!Aber ich Garantiere für nichts.!!


----------

